
Archive Shows Medieval Nun Faked Her Own Death to Escape Convent - diodorus
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/feb/11/archive-shows-medieval-nun-faked-her-own-death-to-escape-convent
======
fallenasleep
Oh hey! The first photo includes Gary Brannan from the youtube show Technical
Difficulties. For those unfamiliar, it's a gameshow run by educational
youtuber Tom Scott, whose videos regularly make it on HN.

Technical difficulties playlist
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um7Nfjac5To&list=PLfx61sxf1Y...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um7Nfjac5To&list=PLfx61sxf1Yz2bl7aufBF6wHN-
QXuxo48m)

------
plafl
I submitted a similar story some time ago, although it didn't raise any
interest:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalina_de_Erauso](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catalina_de_Erauso)

------
smolsky
So, the nun went to town.

